# 6 October Celebrations



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jets flying low and fast over the city today and I believe this will go on until the 7th so don't be alarmed, its party time


Egyptian Air Force (EAF)
80,224 likes · 11,077 talking about this
Egyptian Air Force (EAF)
Timeline
Recent
Non-Governmental Organisation (NGO)


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I was diving this morning and just surfaced by the boat as they flew over the Red Sea. Pretty cool!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I love that the Air Force is a NGO


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Both pro and anti MB have called for rallies in Tahrir Sq on Sunday 6 October. Happy days.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Empty beds at the Belgium run hotel next door to me last week! And now my friend has told me 700 checking in for the 6th October holiday with many staying for the next feast 15th - 19th too.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

any idea if majority of those bookings are for foreign or Egyptian tourists?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe the whole town is fully booked, mainly with Egyptians. Hotels, villas and apartments.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I just cycled up to the Moevenpick Hotel to put my diving equipment away. They said 1,200 guests arriving just for the weekend there, then full again for the next feast! 3 private jets on the runway and roads filling up with expensive 4x4 shiney cars! And the alcohol license inspectors are in town too and got the English pub last night


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds like Egyptian tourists making the most of the long weekend and Eid holidays. Great for the business, hopefully more foreigners will start coming if the next couple of weeks stay fairly trouble-free.


----------



## Anonymog (Jul 17, 2011)

aykalam said:


> hopefully more foreigners will start coming if the next couple of weeks stay fairly trouble-free.


I beg to differ. Hopefully they will stay away until this sort of sh1t is reined in:



Gounie said:


> And the alcohol license inspectors are in town too and got the English pub last night


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Really cool and strong wind here. Parties in full flow but I heard they were absolutely shivering in the early hours at this Club which continues until 3am during the feasts.


The Arabian Knight motorbikers were here too on their shiney Harleys.

Now 6th October and tree shaping day in my road!


Wishing a peaceful day in Cairo if anyone is left!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jets flying over the city, huge and obviously new flags fluttering in the cool wind,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

@Gounie

stop it! you are making me really jealous  (stuck in Cairo)


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Anonymog said:


> I beg to differ. Hopefully they will stay away until this sort of sh1t is reined in:


Most Egyptians who depend on tourism to survive would of course prefer that issue resolved once and for all. My main concern is not for the poor soul who can't purchase his tipple of choice, but for the workers who need the jobs to feed their families.


----------



## Anonymog (Jul 17, 2011)

aykalam said:


> My main concern is not for the poor soul who can't purchase his tipple of choice, but for the workers who need the jobs to feed their families.


Good for you, and I'm sure they'll appreciate your high-minded concern about the symptom, over that for (part of) the underlying cause.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Anonymog said:


> Good for you, and I'm sure they'll appreciate your high-minded concern about the symptom, over that for (part of) the underlying cause.


Sarky one liners don't feed empty stomachs. 

As for 'underlying causes', I can't wait for you to enlighten the expat community on this forum, some of whom have lived in Egypt for many years. Yalla!


----------



## Anonymog (Jul 17, 2011)

My sarky comment wasn't aimed at anyone else here. Just you, or more specifically, just in response to your holier-than-thou tone. Oh and your haughty presumption / implication that my comment was based out of selfishness, rather than because of the link between anti-western behaviour and absence of western tourists.

Anyway, enough, as internet forum b1tch fights are not endearing.

Peace and love.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

parallel worlds

PHOTO GALLERY: Celebrations, protests and clashes on October war anniversary - Multimedia - Ahram Online


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I just don't get it, why would you make a comment like that? Does it make you feel good to insult the Egyptian flag?

Every once in a while I like to browse this forum, and then I see a comment like this. I guess I can't expect much. I'm not a nationalist but I wouldn't ever think of making a comparison like that for any nation. Maybe I'm misunderstanding this but it just seems petty.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

aykalam said:


> parallel worlds
> 
> PHOTO GALLERY: Celebrations, protests and clashes on October war anniversary - Multimedia - Ahram Online


Seeing the photos of relatives mourning their lost ones just... makes me feel like something isn't right. Life should never be so expendable, a protest shouldn't lead to death. I support the army's fight against terrorism, it's just so hard to see these pictures coming from protests, both of protesters attacking the police/army and injured protesters or mourning relatives.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Every once in a while I like to browse this forum, and then I see a comment like this. I guess I can't expect much. I'm not a nationalist but I wouldn't ever think of making a comparison like that for any nation. Maybe I'm misunderstanding this but it just seems petty.[/QUOTE]



My wording could have been better, it certainly was not intended as an insult to the flag but I will remove the reference out of respect... I was trying to make the point (and not very well) that is was shame that all the money used on the celebrations bu there was nothing on cleaning up the place.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Sounds like Egyptian tourists making the most of the long weekend and Eid holidays. Great for the business, hopefully more foreigners will start coming if the next couple of weeks stay fairly trouble-free.


I think that it might take a bit more than a couple of weeks, although I agree that its not a bad initial target ainkiller:


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> .


I certainly agree that something has to be done to clean up the place. It's an absolute shame and disgrace to see the amount of garbage and filth on the streets. I think it may be time for the people to take action on this problem if the government doesn't. The problem is finding volunteers willing to take their time and swallow their pride, the latter of course being much more difficult. Hopefully the next government will get things cleaned up.

The waste of money is a good point, technically the money could be used to help the poor and cleanup etc., it's what I feel when I see how much money is spent on a typical US election campaign (and I'm sure the same is wasted all around the world, wherever there are no limits on campaign donations and spending). 

I wouldn't mind you removing my earlier post if you want.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Qsw said:


> I certainly agree that something has to be done to clean up the place. It's an absolute shame and disgrace to see the amount of garbage and filth on the streets. I think it may be time for the people to take action on this problem if the government doesn't. The problem is finding volunteers willing to take their time and swallow their pride, the latter of course being much more difficult. Hopefully the next government will get things cleaned up.
> 
> The waste of money is a good point, technically the money could be used to help the poor and cleanup etc., it's what I feel when I see how much money is spent on a typical US election campaign (and I'm sure the same is wasted all around the world, wherever there are no limits on campaign donations and spending).
> 
> I wouldn't mind you removing my earlier post if you want.




No I am happy to leave your post.
Campaign money is private money and not from the public coffers so in that respect what people choose to spend their money on is their business. I just find it crazy in a country that is up to its knees in rubbish puts on at great cost a lavish show of might. 
Yes a day to celebrate but I think the average Egyptian would be celebrating not having to wade through muck and filth every time you step on the street. 

Which brings me to another point.. land grab, every inch of pavements is being taken up by street vendors, shops displaying their wares, cafes who have doubled their covers by taking over the pavement. 

Little things affect our lives in Cairo, dirt, noise, pollution, lack of safety... thing I feel the army could have a great influence on


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> I think that it might take a bit more than a couple of weeks, although I agree that its not a bad initial target ainkiller:


unfortunately we couldn't even make it past that couple of weeks


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> No I am happy to leave your post.
> Campaign money is private money and not from the public coffers so in that respect what people choose to spend their money on is their business. I just find it crazy in a country that is up to its knees in rubbish puts on at great cost a lavish show of might.
> Yes a day to celebrate but I think the average Egyptian would be celebrating not having to wade through muck and filth every time you step on the street.
> 
> ...


I agree private money can be spent on whatever, that's a valid point. I still think it's a great waste considering the campaigns are for government posts. That's a topic for another time I guess. 

The other points I also agree on, to the point where sometimes it makes more sense to walk on the street rather than on the "public" sidewalk. It's gotten ridiculous. There's also the sorry state of many public institutions.

There's certainly no shortage of problems at the moment which the money could be spent on, but at the end of the day I think the celebrations provided a net benefit to Egypt, at least this year's celebrations. Of course I understand your viewpoint, but nationalism is still very prevalent in Egypt, and I think a lot of people here would actually criticize the army for not celebrating October 6 and instead spending the money on other things.

I personally will be celebrating the day we get a competent civilian government in charge of running the country.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's the video of the rpg attack on the satellite in maadi
‫


----------

